

Cold Comforts: Antarctic Research Bases Are Seriously Self-Sustaining - elblanco
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/04/ff_antarctica

======
Semiapies
Very keen, but the line about Amundsen-Scott Station's supply chain points out
the obvious: as efficient as they must be, they fail to be "self-sustaining"
in the most glaring ways.

